# failed jam question



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

So last summer I canned a bunch of peach jam. 1 batch didn't set. I never got a chance to re make it and re can it. It is just thin in the jars. I was going to just use it. Well, I didn't realize quite how thin it was until I tried to use some of it.

can I re can it now? after 10 months?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I wouldn't. Just rename it pancake and waffle syrup. Nothing better in my mind than peach syrup.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Peach ice cream topping!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Use instead of sugar on many things to give flavor. As already noted, I also like a teaspoon mixed in yogurt and cottage cheese, slushies, smoothies and on sundaes....James


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

This is what happens when you "follow the recipe exactly". When I make jam, I ALWAYS perform a "saucer test" before the jam gets jarred.

Jam only solidifies at cool temperatures, so you can't tell what's going on when it's boiling hot. What I do is place several coffee cup saucers in the freezer at the start of my canning sessions.

After the pectin and sugar have been added, and I think it's ready to go, I dip out a spoonful of the hot jam onto an ice-cold to quickly chill it to room temp. If it solidifies, it's ready to go in the jar. If it stays liquid, I continue boiling for several more minutes. Jam never gets jarred until after I've observed gelling.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Werforpsu said:


> So last summer I canned a bunch of peach jam. 1 batch didn't set. I never got a chance to re make it and re can it. It is just thin in the jars. I was going to just use it. Well, I didn't realize quite how thin it was until I tried to use some of it.
> 
> can I re can it now? after 10 months?


I do not know if you can re-can it, but it will make the most incredible pancake syrup you ever tasted!


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

I gave up on jams because my family so seldom eats any. Most of my fruits are canned as syrups. They're delicious!!!

If you can separate the chunks and the thin part, use the thin part to flavor drinks like iced tea. I do that with my raspberries and strawberries a lot.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks all. I guess I need to buy some ice cream...lol. We rarely eat ice cream but I'm sure my kids will go for it! I have 12 jars of it so...that's a lot of ice cream!

I test my jam now....lol. I just made about 50 jars of mixed berry, blueberry and grape and I tested every batch!

We eat lots of jam. It's a product of having little ones I guess. For school it's a PBJ for each kid, most days. I go through 1 jar per week usually. And it's great to have extra as a little gift when we visit friends.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

12 jars isn't that much if you gift some of them -- just label as peach syrup.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Werforpsu said:


> Thanks all. I guess I need to buy some ice cream...lol. We rarely eat ice cream but I'm sure my kids will go for it! I have 12 jars of it so...that's a lot of ice cream!


Also good on pancakes, waffles, oatmeal, biscuits, etc. Anywhere you'd use honey.


----------



## nick malek (Feb 7, 2009)

making jam you need the right heat ether use a thermometer or learn the jam stage the right type of bubbles or drip on the spoon do not remove the foam until jam stage so you get to the right heat then i remove foam just before canning i do at least 100 jars some times a lot more


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

how would i test peach preserves...they have no pectin only sugar and lemon juice???


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

sisterpine said:


> how would i test peach preserves...they have no pectin only sugar and lemon juice???


Put a small plate or dish in the freezer. When the jam is sheeting off the spoon, dribble a bit on the cold dish and see if it jells. If not, keep boiling and test again in 5 minutes.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

When making jelly, jam, preserves always check the humidity and altitude in your location. I find that if I have high humidity my jelly/jam/preserves will fail. Of course altitude effects them as well. But my vote is use as syrup! I love peach sweet tea! Oh yummy! :cowboy:


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

what about adding it to tea --itd make it sweetened peach tea --id think


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Werforpsu said:


> It is just thin in the jars.
> 
> can I re can it now? after 10 months?


 Is it possible you used the wrong "thing" instead of Pectin? My Wife made some and it was real thin---she used the wrong thing----box was similar but was not pectin. She re--done/re-canned a few days later, Turned out thick like jelly should be.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you re-can it after 10 months? As it is, No. But what you could do if none of the above suggestions appeal to you is to use some of it as an additive to another recipe for canning. For example if you wanted to make a peach flavored salsa or a chutney, a sweet bar-b-q sauce, etc. you could add a portion of it to those recipes as the sweetener substitute and then can them. It would be reheated that way to destroy any molds that might have developed and the changes in its pH would be off-set by the ingredients in the new recipe. There would be some restrictions of course.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

You can take it out of all the jars, re heat and recan, but why. All that work and it may still be syrup. Make some ice cream and waffles and enjoy.


----------

